# Buying property in Crete



## Pressi (Sep 21, 2021)

Hi,
I am from UK, thinking of buying a holiday home eventually to become my retirement home. I have chosen Chania, Crete for its weather, landscape and longer period of sunshine.

Buying a property remotely is a bit daunting, since the pandemic the local agents and lawer say once you have viewed personally and agreed most of the legal work can be done remotely. Agents also tell me when i am not holiday they can manage to let the property to make some money. All these sounds too good to be true.

Can someone share any tips that I need to be careful or warned about, how many times i might have visit Crete during the buying process. any pit falls and horror stories would help me to stay on the right track.

does anyone have any experience to let agents/management companies look after the house and also carry out any repairs during the rental.

Any tips for first time buyers in greece would be greatly welcome.

many thanks
Pressi


----------



## plumeria18 (Oct 22, 2021)

Hello Pressi, I am in the same boat. I am an American looking to but a home in Greece, but am not really sure where to start or what to be weary of. Have you had any luck? -Kayla


----------

